# Where to live in Famagusta area - expat area needed.



## bailey44 (Jul 18, 2008)

Hiya, 

We are moving from the UK to Cyprus in the next few months, my partner has a job in the Ayia Napa area however we are looking to move outside Ayia Napa, as I have two very small children I would love to live in an expat area however I do not know if there is any in the Famagusta area, or somewhere that has a few english families, just to ease us into such a different lifestyle. Any advice is welcome and very much appreicated, thank you.


----------



## JonandGaynor (Jun 8, 2009)

bailey44
There are many lovely villages throughout the Famagusta area all with a large expat community and within an easy commute to Ayia Napa. 
There's Liopetri, Frenaros, Sotira, Vrysoulles, Avgorou (where we are moving to). Then there's the Protaras area and Kapparis although in my opinion those are a bit more touristy and not forgetting Ayia Thekla on the outskirts of Ayia Napa, but property there tends to be expensive due to being right on the coast.
There's plenty of choice, you don't say how old your children are but you may need to consider schooling. If so i've heard the school in Paralimni is good as is the Agios Nicolaos English school, which i think is in Deryneia.
Good luck with the move.
Jonandgaynor


----------



## pottyflower (Dec 21, 2009)

bailey44 said:


> Hiya,
> 
> We are moving from the UK to Cyprus in the next few months, my partner has a job in the Ayia Napa area however we are looking to move outside Ayia Napa, as I have two very small children I would love to live in an expat area however I do not know if there is any in the Famagusta area, or somewhere that has a few english families, just to ease us into such a different lifestyle. Any advice is welcome and very much appreicated, thank you.


Me and my husband are moving to Cyprus in two weeks time. We are from Worcestershire and have an appartment in Paralimni. There are a lot of English people living here and it is conveniently situated more or less half way between Agia Napa and Protaras. Each one is about a 10-15 minutes drive away. Paralimni is a wonderful town with a lot of familiar shops and a good supermarket. I think that it would probably be the best place for you in the Famagusta area. The very best of luck to you and yours


----------



## JonandGaynor (Jun 8, 2009)

as Pottyflower says Paralimini is an excellant town with many shops and unlike Protaras which is a ghost town in winter Paralimni is open all year. It will also come down to what sort of lifestyle you are looking for, a village life or closer to the main shops etc, you will have to spend a lot of time checking out all the possibilities.
This forum is excellant and has given me many good pointers
All the best
jonandgaynor


----------



## philly (Feb 5, 2010)

JonandGaynor said:


> as Pottyflower says Paralimini is an excellant town with many shops and unlike Protaras which is a ghost town in winter Paralimni is open all year. It will also come down to what sort of lifestyle you are looking for, a village life or closer to the main shops etc, you will have to spend a lot of time checking out all the possibilities.
> This forum is excellant and has given me many good pointers
> All the best
> jonandgaynor


Any updates on this thread as I have friend relocating to that area :confused2:


----------



## andrea blenk (Aug 5, 2010)

*Moving to cyprus - advice would be very much appreciated*

Hi everyone. I'm hoping to get some advice as to which area of Cyprus you would recomend moving to. We intend moving to Cyprus in Jan 2011 for six months initially (renting a villa) and then if our kids are able to settle we will move permanently to Cyprus.

Our children are teenagers and to be honest I just don't have a clue where to start looking! We are ideally looking for somewhere with a large expat community so that my children will be able to meet friends. Any advice you could provide would be very much appreciated.

Thanks Andrea


----------

